
Tell HN: New layout defect with Firefox ESR 45.2 - vmorgulis
https://ibin.co/2lGGDJ3AtNn0.png
======
detaro
> _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
> questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If
> you want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
vmorgulis
Done. Thank you.

